# Dead DWA



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

A possibly very stupid question, but can one keep preserved specimens of DWA species?


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes, I have one or two in two freezer.


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

pythondave82 said:


> Yes, I have one or two in two freezer.


I'm assuming you have a DWA. What if you didn't??


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Here is another question if a DWA dies, what do you do to them, any special thing ?


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

here is another question, if a DWA dies in the woods, with nobody else around it to hear it die...nah it doesnt quite work but oh well


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

haha, i was actually wondering because i have two different species of Elapid in bottles of vodka at home, but wasnt sure how legal it was.


----------



## TW (May 1, 2007)

Rikki said:


> haha, i was actually wondering because i have two different species of Elapid in bottles of vodka at home, but wasnt sure how legal it was.


I'd love a ratler in a jar as a display..haha


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Fangs of dead snakes can still envenomate so im guessing you may need a DWAL to keep even a dead venomous snake... however knives can kill people and we can legally keep these... to be honest its an interesting question but i personally would prefer a live one as a display rather than one in a jar :lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I find that after a while in the conservatory, they go nice and stiff and dry and they make ideal backscratchers...............


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> I find that after a while in the conservatory, they go nice and stiff and dry and they make ideal backscratchers...............



so thats why your purple from the neck down


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

i dont think youd need a licience to keep a dead animal.. cause.. u dont need a licence to keep animals that have been taxidermided.. but if the animal was alive you would need it.obv.. think of all them ugly suvineres u get when you go abroad of the dried spiders n scorps n things.. i dont think you need a dwa to keep the dead ones but im no expert x


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> Fangs of dead snakes can still envenomate so im guessing you may need a DWAL to keep even a dead venomous snake... however knives can kill people and we can legally keep these... to be honest its an interesting question but i personally would prefer a live one as a display rather than one in a jar :lol2:


I prefer seeing live ones in the wild! the two i have were found dead, so i thought i'd treat myself!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> so thats why your purple from the neck down


 
tsk tsk, I trusted you not to look!!:blush:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

In all seriousness tho' the DWA act was designed to protect the public, and there's kind of a limit to the amount of damage a dead snake is going to cause around the neighbourhood really............................


----------



## MayhemRed (Jun 29, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> In all seriousness tho' the DWA act was designed to protect the public, and there's kind of a limit to the amount of damage a dead snake is going to cause around the neighbourhood really............................


 Now... That depends on whether you place a perfectly coiled stuffed king cobra on top of the fridge and your Grandma nearly causes windows to break with the screams... An octave or so higher and we'd have had insurance claims shoved at us. Accidental but hilarious.


----------



## herpfreakuk (Jun 29, 2009)

come to think about it i wouldnt mind a stuffed caiman or alligator


----------



## lordbiggles (Jun 10, 2009)

i wouldnt say no to a perfectly coiled stuffed king cobra either if you had a spare one going ??:2thumb:


----------



## htd100 (Feb 26, 2006)

I brought a stuffed monical cobra back from thaland and carried it through customs with out being stopped. Then put it under the teachers deask,lol,one way to get a free period.


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Thats gonna be vodka with a kick!:whistling2:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a few dwa inverts in my freezer. I'm quite a sad person, so if any of my inverts die, I usually freeze them. I started doing this as I knew someone who wanted them to make paperweights out of them, but he fooked off to another town. Leaving me with about 60 frozen inverts in my freezer.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> I have a few dwa inverts in my freezer. I'm quite a sad person, so if any of my inverts die, I usually freeze them. I started doing this as I knew someone who wanted them to make paperweights out of them, but he fooked off to another town. Leaving me with about 60 frozen inverts in my freezer.


If you know how to make paperweights or how to store fat tails in a fluid bottle then let me know. Id love a fat tail or a deathstalker paperweight or for display. 


Its unlikely there will be a problem keeping dead DWAs even without a license. Snake wine often uses DWA snakes and its easy enough to get hold of.


----------

